# [filesystem]  /var/run et /run[résolu]

## bdouxx

Bonjour à tous

 *Quote:*   

>  * One or more symlinks to directories have been preserved in order to
> 
>  * ensure that files installed via these symlinks remain accessible. This
> 
>  * indicates that the mentioned symlink(s) may be obsolete remnants of an
> ...

 

J'arrive certainement après la bataille sur le sujet, mais j'aimerai juste comprendre le pourquoi de cela. Pas besoin de trop rentrer dans les détail, mais c'est juste que je ne trouve pas d'explication. 

une doc arch sur internet me dit : 

 *Quote:*   

> les répertoires /var/run et /var/lock seront remplacés par des liens symboliques vers /run et /run/lock, respectivement.

 

Ok, si ils veulent... Le repertoire /var/run est il toujours censé exister à terme? Pourquoi les programmes ne pointent ils pas directement sur /run?

 *Quote:*   

>  # dispatch-conf;source /etc/zsh/zprofile; 
> 
> --- /etc/conf.d/apache2 2013-03-04 20:44:03.000000000 +0100
> 
> +++ /etc/conf.d/._mrg0000_apache2       2013-03-08 08:14:44.000000000 +0100
> ...

 

Apache ne fait il pas le chemin inverse en pointant maintenant sur /var/run?

Merci d'avance pour vos explicationsLast edited by bdouxx on Sun Mar 10, 2013 9:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

long débat sur l'unification/standardisation du stokage des données d'exécutions au démarrage...   :Wink: 

De façon non exhaustive et sans orientation de ma part : voir ici, là, ou encore là.

----------

## El_Goretto

Sur le fond, c'est pas spécialement idiot du tout, et les scripts init gentoo ont bien commencé à intégrer le concept, à coups de "checkpath" pour recréer/vérifier leurs arborescence "run" à chaque démarrage.

----------

## netfab

En attendant que la situation soit clarifiée (pour le moment on a le cul entre deux chaises), si vous ne voulez plus voir ce warning :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You probably want to keep that /var/run symlink, at least until all of
> 
> your installed packages have been fixed to use /run directly. You can
> ...

 

http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/dev/266184

----------

## bdouxx

merci pour vos réponse, c'est plus clair maintenant.

Et concernant apache je viens de me rendre compte, qu'en stable les versions ont fait un retour arrière  2.2.24 -> 2.4 ->2.2.24  et ça doit être pour cela que le fichier de conf met du /var/run.

----------

